# How do you know which discussions you have taken part in...



## Maz (23 Feb 2011)

...so you can go back to them later on to see what's been added?

There used to be a sort of curved arrow icon which indicated this, but since the forum layout was changed I can't see it.

Help?


----------



## Crackle (23 Feb 2011)

Dot by the thread, at the beginning. Not sure it's on every skin but is there for the cyclechat and the classic skin.


----------



## snorri (24 Feb 2011)

Maz said:


> There used to be a sort of curved arrow icon which indicated this, but since the forum layout was changed I can't see it.
> 
> Help?



Click on View New Content, and you get a page of thread titles.
To the left of the thread titles there is a 'guy on a bike' symbol.
On the threads you have contributed to there will be a > symbol above the rear wheel of the bike.


----------



## Maz (24 Feb 2011)

snorri said:


> Click on View New Content, and you get a page of thread titles.
> To the left of the thread titles there is a 'guy on a bike' symbol.
> On the threads you have contributed to there will be a > symbol above the rear wheel of the bike.


Hm. No 'guy on a bike' icon nor > symbol, at least not on 'Clean Cut' skin layout.
The search continues!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (24 Feb 2011)

I'm using the CleanCut skin... if you look very closely at the icon (the small speech bubble thingy) to the left of the thread you can see some dots/dashes in it if you have contributed. HTH.


----------



## rualexander (24 Feb 2011)

On the Classic skin, at the top left just under the Cycle Chat logo there is a "Signed in as" username, click on this and you get a drop down list one of which is "My content", click that and it yakes you to all the threads you have contributed to.


----------



## summerdays (24 Feb 2011)

rualexander said:


> On the Classic skin, at the top left just under the Cycle Chat logo there is a "Signed in as" username, click on this and you get a drop down list one of which is "My content", click that and it yakes you to all the threads you have contributed to.



I do this but it doesn't always bring up all the threads you have contributed to... but I haven't worked out a pattern yet of what it does show - most I would say.


----------



## summerdays (24 Feb 2011)

For example this thread doesn't appear in My Content even though I have replied it it ... though only 7 mins ago.... UPDATE - it does now after 13 mins ....

And I am wondering if it displays it in the order of the date YOU last posted on a thread rather than the order of the last time the thread was updated.


----------



## Maz (25 Feb 2011)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> I'm using the CleanCut skin... if you look very closely at the icon (the small speech bubble thingy) to the left of the thread you can see some dots/dashes in it if you have contributed. HTH.


oh yes, so it does! I didnt look close enough.
Having a 14" monitor doesnt make things any easier, either.


----------

